
Cybersecurity Today Is Treated Like Accounting Before Enron - joannexxx
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/08/opinion/cybersecurity-breach-spectre-meltdown.html?rref=collection%2Ftimestopic%2FComputer%20Security%20(Cybersecurity)&action=click&contentCollection=timestopics&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=collection
======
jalcazar
_A complex hack may not be a C.E.O.’s fault, but it is absolutely his or her
responsibility. Investors and consumers need to demand more from the
executives to whom they entrust their digital lives._

How?

